# Rift oder nicht Rift



## Warp16 (5. März 2011)

Guten Tag liebe mitstreiter,

dieser Threath richtet sich an alle die Rift spielen/getestet haben, und wow spielen/gespielt haben, und mir bei meiner entscheidung weiterhelfen können und wollen^^

Ich bin seit 2 Tagen am grübeln ob ich wow an den Nagel hängen soll und zu Rift wechseln.


*Dinge die mich zzt an wow stören und den spielspaß mindern:*

- Raidcontent: Zu eintönig, meiner meinung nach zu lieblose teils dämliche hardmodes. Bin mehr Fan von viel content statt von gestuftem, dh statt den ganzen hms lieber nen 4ten raid der nachabschließen der anderen 3	freigeschaltet wird. Habe sowohl hardcore (5 raid tage die woche, rennen um fsks) geraidet als auch in kleinen stammgrps aus fun, und im moment ist mir die lust ziemlich vergangen.

- Gilde: Bin zzt in einer netten 25er raidgilde ham 1/12 hm 12/12 nm , nette leute gute zeiten, aber es geht nicht weiter. Hauptgrund es fehlen massiv heiler weswegen die hälfte der raidtage hms ausfallen, und keine sau findet sich. Grund u.a das gildensystem von blizzard, etliche heiler sind in 10er gilden oder stammgrps und wechseln wurde seit cata schwerer weil gildenruf neu gesammelt werden müsste.

- Klassensystem: 31 punkte in einem baum pflicht finde ich sehr dämlich, bin fan von individualisierung. Dazu ungebalancestes PvP was ich gerne nebenbei mache aber nur im fun bereichspaß macht atm. 

- Communitie: Jetziger Server ist schon im vergleich zu meinen früheren sehr gut, freundliche leute wenig spam etc, aber sobald man im rdm dungeon oder bg ist trifft man mindestens 1 sozialen Blindgänger.
Zb das leute votekicks gegen unschuldige gruppenmitlieder starten weil diese ein item gewonnen haben wo sie n drauf gehabt haben, oder vornerein nen stoffi in der gruppe kicken damit man der einzige bleibt usw.
Dazu im battleground von 15 leuten etwa 3 mindestens die sich gegenseitig auf härteste flamen (kacknoob l2p muttersprüche bis hin zu rassismus) und für einen loose sorgen wenn sie 10 min lang tippen anstatt zu spielen. Dann noch die leecher die grün und mit 80er epics ins bg gehen und 5 min lang im kreis reiten usw usw^^

Was mir zzt am meisten spaß macht in wow ist weder mein pvp twink im bg oder tol barad noch mein raid main bei hardmodes sondern meinen 64er twink durch die scherbenwelt zu jagen^^.


*Dinge die mir an Rift (von berichten und infos her) gefallen:

*- Klassensystem mit sehr vielen möglichkeiten zum individualisieren (problem könnte das balancing sein)

- open pve durch rifts und weltbosse

- spannende schöne gebiete das das leveln viel spaß macht.

- Bisher nette erwachsene communitie.

*Dinge die ich von Rift erwarte:

*- Großer pve content auf lv 50, viele raids oder große raids, viel trash lange wege wo man sich verlaufen kann usw. Also in richtung wow classic bwl aq usw. Das man seine 4 std raid viel mit erkunden trash legen usw verbringt und nicht 3 std an nem hardmode rumwipen weil immer ein anderer bei 20% brain afk geht^^

- Umfangreicher gebalancter pvp content: spiele gerne bgs währe wichtig das man nicht ewig in warteschlange hängt und das die mechaniken neu intressant, spannend sind. Viel open pvp.

- Schön langer weg bis lv50 der aber nie langweilig wird und auch beim 3ten twink noch spaß macht, dh. viele pve und pvp herausforderungen schon beim leveln, weiträumige welt, viele quests, intressant designed usw.


Alles in allem suche ich einen wow ersatz den man auf lange zeit spielen kann auch wenn man nur 2 täglich zb investiert (studium zzt), mit umfangreichen spaßigen pve (schwierigkeitsgrad nur 2rangig muss halt großer content sein viel zu entdecken etc), gebalancetem pvp das als alternative neben pve taugt. Eine große aber nicht zu unübersichtliche welt, mit netter erwachsener communitie.

*Fragen zu Rift:

- *Meinungen von euch zu den dingen die mir an rift gefallen (stimmt das so), und in wieweit rift meine erwartungen erfüllen könnte.

- Wie ist das mit diensten wie namensänderung serverwechsel etc, sind diese zzt verfügbar und wenn ja auch so teuer wie bei blizzard?

- Wenn ihr wow und rift gespielt habt wo liegen gemeinsamkeiten / unterschiede

- Könnt ihr mir für den fall das ich es hole direkt einen netten gut bevölkerten pve (wenns das da gibt evtl rp) server empfehlen?


Da ich bisher leider rift nicht testen konnte bin ich auf eure hilfe angewiesen, postet zahlreiche meinungen, aber unterlasst bitte flames ala wow vs rift was ist besser. 

MFG


----------



## Derulu (5. März 2011)

Und weshalb steht das jetzt im WoW-Forum, hast du dich verklickt? Passt das nicht eher ins Rift-Forum? Nur so eine Frage am Rande...


----------



## Arosk (5. März 2011)

Deine PvP Ansprüche an Rift sind nicht balancebar.

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]


> - Umfangreicher gebalancter pvp content


[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]





> [/font]





> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Viel open pvp.[/font][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]


[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Widerspricht sich leider total, da Open PvP nicht wirklich balancebar ist :>[/font]


----------



## kaepteniglo (5. März 2011)

So, dann entweder hier:

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/181712-wow-rift/

oder ich verschieb es ins Rift-Forum.

Wie hättest du es gerne?


----------



## NewRagnar24X (5. März 2011)

- Bisher nette erwachsene communitie.



schonmal kinder in der Community gesehn?



BTT: Nicht Rift


----------



## tuerlich (5. März 2011)

ich zock auch rift. macht viel fun. ab 30 gehts dann auch richtig los mit open pvp. zum balancing sag ich mal nix  spiele kleriker auf 46 und rotz im bg so ziemlich alles weg, was mir in den weg kommt (cabalist).


----------



## Xathom (5. März 2011)

Warp16 schrieb:


> *Dinge die ich von Rift erwarte:
> 
> *- Großer pve content auf lv 50, viele raids oder große raids, viel trash lange wege wo man sich verlaufen kann usw. Also in richtung wow classic bwl aq usw. Das man seine 4 std raid viel mit erkunden trash legen usw verbringt und nicht 3 std an nem hardmode rumwipen weil immer ein anderer bei 20% brain afk geht^^
> 
> ...



Bevor ich auf den Rest eingehe, solltest du ggf überlegen ob du Open PVP möchtest oder nicht, PVE Server sind nämlich nicht so geeignet was Open PVP angeht.


----------



## kaepteniglo (5. März 2011)

So, ich verschieb es jetzt doch mal ins Rift-Forum.


----------



## DoktorElmo (5. März 2011)

@TE

Das Klassensystem ist tatsächlich extrem gut, und da es momentan noch kein Recount etc gibt weiß auch kein Schwein wieviel DPS du jetzt wirklich machst, das heißt du skillst was du willst und wenn der Boss liegt, dann liegt er.

Open PVE ist aufjedenfall sehr viel gegeben, viel Abwechslung zum Questen - man kriegt auch Beute durchs erforschen von Gebieten, lösen von Rätseln etc!

Die Gebiete sind wirklich liebevoll und durchdacht, Steinfeld und Granitsturz nur mal als Beispiel herausgehoben, extreeeeem atmosphärisch.

Die Community ist leider nicht wirklich erwachsen, such dir eine gute Gilde, dann hat sich das. Flames sind aber an der Tagesordnung, mindestens jeden Tag gibts einen großen 

Über den PVE Content auf 50 kann ich noch nicht viel sagen, nur das er nicht allzu schwer sein soll. Es gibt die 10 Leveldungeons nochmal als Expert-Dungeons auf 50, 5 Story-Raid Rifts (sind 10er Raids mit ner Länge von ca ner Stunde, auf nem PVP Server kanns schonmal länger dauern weil sie Open World sind...) und momentan 1 20er Raid, wobei der 2. schon in den Startlöchern ist, ebenso der 3.

Balancing im 1on1 ist ein erklärtes NICHT-Ziel der Entwickler, die einzigen Seelen die auch fürs 1on1 halbwegs balanced werden sind die PVP Seelen, von der jede Klasse eines hat. Bis jetzt hatte ich aber nicht das Gefühl das eine Klasse besonders stark ist, außer eventuell der Kleriker. Ansonsten kommts auf die Gruppe an, wenn in der gegnerischen Gruppe ein Heiler/Barde/Chloro ist und in deiner nicht hat man eh schon verloren, wenn Beide einen haben wirds spannend. Generell sind Chloros und Barden im PVP als Heiler sehr stark, gibt nichts nervenderes als nen Barden der mal eben dank Virtuose seine Codas spammen kann - AE Heal en mass, den sollte man sofort ausschalten. Die Invites für die BG´s sind instant, die Realms werden dafür in einen Pool zusammengeschlossen. Ohne Kommunikation gewinnt man kein BG, was vorallem die Rhazade-Skeptiker grad erleben müssen  - die Modis sind bekannt, ein King of the Hill, ein BG ähnlich Arathi, den Rest hab ich noch nicht probiert.

Der Weg bis 50 geht schnell, wenn du nur questest, und kann ewig dauern, wenn du craftest, die Landschaft entdeckst(was eben wie gesagt auch guten Loot bringen kann  , Cult-Saga Quests machst etc - die Quests sind leider nur Standardkost, aber durchs riften, exploren, craften etc hast du doch um einiges mehr zu tun. Ich hab ewig WoW gespielt, aber bei den Twinks ging es doch nurmehr darum, möglichst schnell 80/85 zu sein. Bei Rift ist das jetzt noch anders, mag aber sein das sich das in ein paar Monaten auch geändert hat. 
Die Zonen sind weitläufig und ab 35 gibt es 2 Gebiete für jeden Levelbereich, aber viel Twinken musst du nicht, mit 4 Charakteren hast du alle Klassen und kannst alle Kombi-Möglichkeiten ausschöpfen.

Namensänderung und Serverwechsel gibt es noch nicht soweit ich weiß.
Die Server sind momentan alle sehr gut bevölkert, auf einem PVE Server gibts aber kein Open PVP. Feenring(RP-PVP) ist angeblich zu empfehlen, sollen auch im Progress schon sehr weit sein. Auf keinen Fall Trübkopf, das ist ne Frostwolf-Kopie 

Zu den Gemeinsamkeiten noch... Erwarte dir von Rift nichts neues, sondern altes in besserer, durchdachter Umsetzung, dann wirst du sehr glücklich werden. Wenn man Rift mit Essen vergleichen würde, dann wäre WoW ein Mc-Donalds (der Dungeonfinder und alles ist eine Massenabfertigung, die Befriedigung hält nicht wirklich lang, dafür eine sehr große Community) und Rift ein gut bürgerliches Restaurant, welches sich erst etablieren muss (aber am Besten Wege ist!).


----------



## Type your name here (5. März 2011)

DoktorElmo schrieb:


> @TE
> 
> ... und da es momentan noch kein Recount etc gibt...



... und hoffentlich niemals geben wird

weil wenn solche späße wie dps meter, dungeon browser (wo sich jeder idiot anmelden kann) und gearscore gibt, bin ich wieder weg...


----------



## DoktorElmo (5. März 2011)

Type schrieb:


> ... und hoffentlich niemals geben wird
> 
> weil wenn solche späße wie dps meter, dungeon browser (wo sich jeder idiot anmelden kann) und gearscore gibt, bin ich wieder weg...



So siehts aus!


----------



## Warp16 (5. März 2011)

So sry habs übersehen^^ Danke fürs Threath wieder öffnen und verschieben!

Und vielen Dank DoktorElmo für deine ausführungen, hat mir sehr geholfen.


----------



## Bloodletting (5. März 2011)

So wie sich das für mich liest erwartest du etwas von Rift, das auch kein anderes MMO bieten kann.
In Anbetracht der unglaublichen Möglichkeiten im Skillsystem wird Rift niemals balanced sein. (Wenn Blizzard das schon nicht schafft...)


----------



## Klos1 (5. März 2011)

DoktorElmo schrieb:


> Namensänderung und Serverwechsel gibt es noch nicht soweit ich weiß.
> Die Server sind momentan alle sehr gut bevölkert, auf einem PVE Server gibts aber kein Open PVP. Feenring(RP-PVP) ist angeblich zu empfehlen, sollen auch im Progress schon sehr weit sein. Auf keinen Fall Trübkopf, das ist ne Frostwolf-Kopie



Was ist denn an Frostwolf so schlecht? Kläre mich mal auf.


----------



## DoktorElmo (5. März 2011)

Klos schrieb:


> Was ist denn an Frostwolf so schlecht? Kläre mich mal auf.



Fühlt sich einer auf den Schwanz gestiegen ?
Mag sein das es seit Realmpool Zusammenlegung für die BG´s jetzt eh überall so ist, aber früher war dort die "ol0l i r0xor u, n00b!" Community beheimatet.


----------



## Fipsin (6. März 2011)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> So wie sich das für mich liest erwartest du etwas von Rift, das auch kein anderes MMO bieten kann.
> In Anbetracht der unglaublichen Möglichkeiten im Skillsystem wird Rift niemals balanced sein. (Wenn Blizzard das schon nicht schafft...)



Die wollen ja seit 6Jahren die fertigkeiten für PvE und PvP Balancen... 
Das heist macht der Hunter im Raid zuviel Schaden wird er Generft und das Opfer im PvP,
Andersrum das Gleiche von einer Win-Win zwischen PvP und PvE Spielern zu sprechen ist
eine verschwörung an sich.


----------



## Warp16 (6. März 2011)

Bin jetzt gestern abend noch zum media markt und habs mir geholt^^ Muss sagen gefällt mir sehr gut imho, das feeling istvergleichbar mit den ersten leveln in classic damals, dieses whoaa gefühl was in wow verpufft ist.^^ Es ist in vielen dingenwow ähnlich aber irgendwie ausgefeilter. Würde es vergleichen mit wow Classic aber mit dentechnischen möglichkeiten von cata (wenn nich besser) und so detailliert und stimmig als wenn classic erst jetzt released worden wäre^^


----------



## Klos1 (6. März 2011)

DoktorElmo schrieb:


> Fühlt sich einer auf den Schwanz gestiegen ?
> Mag sein das es seit Realmpool Zusammenlegung für die BG´s jetzt eh überall so ist, aber früher war dort die "ol0l i r0xor u, n00b!" Community beheimatet.



Nein, nur der Interesse halber. Ich hab zwar schon auf vielen Servern gespielt, aber Frostwolf war noch nicht dabei.

@Fipsin:

Wenn 2012 wirklich nur das passiert, was in deinem Spoiler steht, dann kann ich gut damit leben.


----------



## DoktorElmo (6. März 2011)

Warp16 schrieb:


> Bin jetzt gestern abend noch zum media markt und habs mir geholt^^ Muss sagen gefällt mir sehr gut imho, das feeling istvergleichbar mit den ersten leveln in classic damals, dieses whoaa gefühl was in wow verpufft ist.^^ Es ist in vielen dingenwow ähnlich aber irgendwie ausgefeilter. Würde es vergleichen mit wow Classic aber mit dentechnischen möglichkeiten von cata (wenn nich besser) und so detailliert und stimmig als wenn classic erst jetzt released worden wäre^^



So geht´s mir im Großen und Ganzen auch.
Zwar gibts ab und an kleine Dämpfer (der Wundwald ist anfangs schrecklich), aber das Spiel ansich ist genial.


----------



## Ademos14 (6. März 2011)

Klos schrieb:


> Nein, nur der Interesse halber. Ich hab zwar schon auf vielen Servern gespielt, aber Frostwolf war noch nicht dabei.
> 
> @Fipsin:
> 
> Wenn 2012 wirklich nur das passiert, was in deinem Spoiler steht, dann kann ich gut damit leben.



Frostwolf ist voll. Packevoll...^^


----------



## PureLoci (6. März 2011)

Rift bietet zumindest über die Levelphase mit den enthaltenen Dungeons und Rift-Events viel Abwechslung, vorallem als gelangweilter WoW-Spieler.

Die Frage ist nur wie Lange. Normalerweise haben gute MMOs eine lange Überlebenszeit. Davon gibts leider sehr wenige. Wohl aber auch zurecht.


----------



## empIree (6. März 2011)

Type schrieb:


> ... und hoffentlich niemals geben wird
> 
> weil wenn solche späße wie dps meter, dungeon browser (wo sich jeder idiot anmelden kann) und gearscore gibt, bin ich wieder weg...



dps meter, etc etc etc gibt es schon  

und warum gibt es das? weil die leute es haben wollen, wenn die community sich einig wäre und das nicht nutzen möchte... tja, dann liegt es an ihr das auch deutlich zu machen. dann streichen die entwickler den gedanken wieder
addons von 3 anbietern zu genehmigen aber! dazu wird es nicht kommen... denn im grunde wollen 90% der community dps meter, deadly boss mods und all das und es finden auch alle ganz toll auf buffed.de videos zu sehen wo für 
jeden idiot erklärt wird wie man einen boss legen kann... denn der große teil der heutigen community will das so, richtig?


----------



## DoktorElmo (6. März 2011)

empIree schrieb:


> dps meter, etc etc etc gibt es schon
> 
> und warum gibt es das? weil die leute es haben wollen, wenn die community sich einig wäre und das nicht nutzen möchte... tja, dann liegt es an ihr das auch deutlich zu machen. dann streichen die entwickler den gedanken wieder
> addons von 3 anbietern zu genehmigen aber! dazu wird es nicht kommen... denn im grunde wollen 90% der community dps meter, deadly boss mods und all das und es finden auch alle ganz toll auf buffed.de videos zu sehen wo für
> jeden idiot erklärt wird wie man einen boss legen kann... denn der große teil der heutigen community will das so, richtig?



Wüsste nicht das die Entwickler schon die Addonschnittstelle eingebaut haben...

Sie denken darüber nach, wissen aber ob der Gefahr Recounts etc


----------



## Karvon (6. März 2011)

würd notfalls ne GTC kaufen und 30 tage lang probieren wenn man sich unsicher ist...ich finds jetzt nicht schlecht....also kein besseres mmorpg als der rest aber halt ned schlecht. bin aber ned weit


----------



## Tirima (6. März 2011)

Also, Warp16, zu deinen Fragen:

1. Das einzige, was ich dir hier nicht beantworten kann, ist die Frage zum PvP. Hier habe ich mich nicht wirklich dafür interessiert und kann dir dementsprechend kein Feedback geben. 
Die Levelphase aber ist sehr angenehm. Ich selbst bin jetzt seit dem Anfang des Headstarts dabei und erst Level 21. Das ist nicht viel, denn in meiner Gilde gibt es schon einige die auf 30 - 32 sind. Die Gebiete sind sehr schön gestaltet, die Story ist gut und solo ist es teilweise wirklich schwierig. Wenn einmal zu viele Gegner genommen werden, dann endet das ganz schnell beim Geistheiler. Allein schon die Eiserne Festung in der Freimark ist wirklich schön gemacht. Die Eiserne Festung ist ein Gebiet in der Freimark, in welchem man einige Quests (mit Events) machen kann. Die Atmosphäre dort ist sehr "untot", also gut umgesetzt.
Langweilig wird die nie. Es gibt immer ein paar Rifts, die geschlossen oder Angriffe, welche zurückgeschlagen werden müssen. Abwechslung ist immer drinnen. Will man mal nicht questen, dann riftet man und wenn man das nicht will, dann macht man BG-PvP (noch nicht gemacht) und wenn man das nicht will dann kümmert man sich um die Berufe.
Bie Berufe zu skillen macht richtig Spaß, handelt es sich doch endlich mal um Dinge, welche man auch brauchen kann. Man kann hergestellte Dinge auch wieder auseinander nehmen und eventuell weiterverarbeiten. Das alles wikrt angenehm rund.

2. Namensänderungen und Serverwechsel werden zur Zeit nicht Angeboten und sind, meines Wissens, auch nicht in Planung.

3. Die Gemeinsamkeiten liegen bei der Spielbarkeit und in der Menüführung. Vieles kommt einem vertraut vor uns so ist man schnell drinnen. Die Fähigkeiten sind alle gut beschrieben und nach ein paar Minuten Nachdenken hat man auch schon seine beste Spielweise gefunden. Das Spielen des Charakters im Kampf ist also dem in WoW fast gleich.
Der Unterschied liegt aber in der großen möglichen Individualität. Du kannst dir insgesamt drei Seelen gleichzeitig aussuchen, und diese beliebig. Ich habe z.B. eine Assassine/Riftpirscherin/Saboteurin und Kämpfe wie eine Mischung aus Meuchel- und Täuschungsschurke damit. Meine zweite Rolle (wie Dualspec, es sind aber bis zu vier Rollen möglich wsa dann "Quadspec entsprechen würde") ist eine Scharfschützin/Assassine/Saboteurin, also ein Jäger ohne Pet. Mit Pet hätte ich auch machen können, aber ich mag Pets nicht und deswegen habe ich dann einfach dementsprechend meine Seelen gewählt.

4. Ein gut bevölkerter PvE-Server ist Brutwacht, ein RP-PvE Server Akala (hier spiele ich). Im Moment scheinen eigentlich alle Server gut besucht zu sein. Ich kann dir natürlich Akala nur empfehlen 

Die Com ist unterm Strich freundlich und hilfsbereit. Es wirkt eigentlich vieles wie aus den alten "goldenen" Zeiten von WoW, nur ein bisschen aufpoliert.
Ich spiele auf Seiten der Skeptiker auf Akala. Wenn du dich dazu entschließen solltest dir das Spiel zuzulegen, dann wärst du natürlich gern bei uns willkommen und wir würden dir mit Rat und Tat zur Seite stehen. Schreibe dann einfach einen Brief an Tirima, oder adde mich in die Freundesliste.

Schattige Grüße,
Tirima F.
(Tirima - Weltenwanderer; Skeptiker - Schurkin; Server: Akala)


----------



## Fipsin (6. März 2011)

Klos schrieb:


> Nein, nur der Interesse halber. Ich hab zwar schon auf vielen Servern gespielt, aber Frostwolf war noch nicht dabei.
> 
> @Fipsin:
> 
> Wenn 2012 wirklich nur das passiert, was in deinem Spoiler steht, dann kann ich gut damit leben.



Naja wenns schlecht läuft mit der gesselschaft in den nächsten 2 Jahren... haste Fallout vor der Haustür, wenns so kommt >.<


----------



## Tirima (6. März 2011)

@Shackal:
Nun, wenn du es als solches bezeichnen willst dann ist es ein, für mich persönlich und damit subjektiv, besseres WoW-Addon als das derzeitige offizielle.


----------



## Klos1 (6. März 2011)

Ob das Spiel nun schnell langweilig wird, oder nicht, lässt sich doch garnicht pauschal beantworten. Das hängt doch von der Person im einzelnen ab, was diese an Erwartungen an das Spiel stellt.
Ich für meinen Teil langweile mich in Rift keine Sekunde. Obwohl vieles, wie ich zugeben muss, aus Wow schon bekannt ist, macht es mir einfach rießen Spass. Und ich bin sehr zuversichtlich, dass das auch noch für viele Monate so bleiben wird. Ein anderer, dem langweilt es halt vielleicht schon am ersten Tag, weil er Wow auch schon langweilig fand und sich was völlig anderes erhoffte, was aber Rift nun mal nicht ist. Es ist eine Kombination aus Altbewährten aus anderen Spielen garniert mit ein paar eigenen Ideen. Nicht mehr, aber auch nicht weniger.

Deswegen bringt es meiner Meinung nach überhaupt nichts, hier jemanden zu fragen, ob man nun Rift spielen soll, oder nicht. Man muss es einfach selber ausprobieren und entweder es gefällt einen, oder eben nicht.
So einfach. Und wenn man das Risiko, 50 Euro in den Sand zu setzen nicht eingehen möchte und man die Gelegenheit verpasst hat, dass Spiel im Rahmen der Beta ausgiebig anzuzocken, dann hilft halt nur warten, bis es eine Trial gibt.


----------



## Chillers (6. März 2011)

Azddel schrieb:


> Schakals offensichtliche Profilneurose mal außen vor: Die Frage, die der Thread stellt, ist ja eine der ältesten in der neueren Kulturgeschichte.
> 
> Und wenn schon Hamlet, Prinz von Dänemark, sie für sich nicht abschließend - oder doch, aber nur mit tragischem Ausgang - beantworten konnte, wie wollen wir uns dann erdreisten, unsererseits eine Antwort finden zu können?
> 
> Das geht ja alles noch viel weiter. Man könnte genauso gut fragen: Stift oder nicht Stift?



Ah-Stift oder nicht Stift? Dazu kann ich auch senfen.
Ich benutze immer noch gerne den alten Füller, wenn ich was persönliches zu schreiben habe.
Er gleitet so hübsch und das Schriftbild ist persönlicher als alles, was ich am Compi ausdrucke. Lustigerweise haben ich entdeckt, dass Leute eher antworten, wenn ich mit Füller schreibe als Karte/Brief ->Postkasten als auf eine mail.

Also bei Stift kommt es auf die Definition an, warum ich wie gerne schreibe und übertragen auf Rift - ich muss nur tippen, aber trotzdem ist noch persönlicher.
Oder meintest Du mit Stift ein Mädchenkloster?

Kloster ist Rift nicht. Da spielen auch Jungs.


----------



## DoktorElmo (6. März 2011)

Shackal schrieb:


> Wertgrei bedeutet auch ohne lob
> Oder verstehst du unter wertfrei edwas anderes ?



Ich hab dich mal reportet, und jetzt komm mir bitte nicht mit Meinungsfreiheit, wenn jemand auf die Straße geht und propagiert "In Österreich gibts die Todesstrafe, tötet unseren Präsidenten" dann wird der auch durch die Polizei von der Straße entfernt, ähnlichen Mist schreibst du hier nämlich zusammen.

Merkst du eigentlich das dich wirklich keiner mehr ernst nimmt? Sogar einer der deine Posts zum ersten Mal liest und deine alten noch nicht kennt, weiß bei deiner Schreibweiße eh schon, was Sache ist.

Wie wär´s wenn du dich wieder in dein tolles SWG Forum vertrollst, welches natürlich das beste MMO der Welt ist?


----------



## Thoriumobi (6. März 2011)

Azddel schrieb:


> Das geht ja alles noch viel weiter. Man könnte genauso gut fragen: Stift oder nicht Stift? Manche schwören ja mittlerweile ausschließlich auf Netbooks oder Notepads. Die denken dann, sie bräuchten keinen Stift. Dabei kann ein Stift in vielen Lebenslagen hilfreich sein. Man weiß das im Vorhinein nie so genau.






Lift oder nicht Lift? Treppe dann, oder geht es hier um die generelle Abneigung gegenüber Apfelschorle? Das sind so Fragen...


----------



## Azddel (7. März 2011)

Chillers schrieb:


> Ah-Stift oder nicht Stift? Dazu kann ich auch senfen.
> Ich benutze immer noch gerne den alten Füller, wenn ich was persönliches zu schreiben habe.
> Er gleitet so hübsch und das Schriftbild ist persönlicher als alles, was ich am Compi ausdrucke. Lustigerweise haben ich entdeckt, dass Leute eher antworten, wenn ich mit Füller schreibe als Karte/Brief ->Postkasten als auf eine mail.
> 
> ...



Ich habe heute gelernt, dass das Wort "Läufer" in der deutschen Sprache die meisten Bedeutungen trägt, 15 an der Zahl.


Das wäre dann auch mal ein weites diskutables Feld.

Dein Kloster-Drift gefällt mir übrigens sehr gut. Und Füller finde ich eigentlich auch sehr gut, nur kommt meinem grobmotorischen Temperament der Kugelschreiber eher entgegen.


----------



## Sugarwarlock (7. März 2011)

Ich stell mir gerade die Frage, wie wichtig Open-PvP/PvE Zeugs ist. Wenn das ein großer Bestandteil des Spiels ist, kann das die selbe Kettenreaktion wie in WAR auslösen.

Siel nicht wie erwartet -> Die gefrusteten WoW-Junkies (So wie ich es auch war) gehen zurück zu WoW -> Die Leute hören wegen mangelnder Open-PvP/PvE Events durch zu wenig Spieler wieder auf -> Server gleichen einem privaten WoW Server wo man alleine spielt -> Server werden zusammen gelegt -> Selben spiel von vorn...


----------



## Chillers (7. März 2011)

Azddel schrieb:


> Ich habe heute gelernt, dass das Wort "Läufer" in der deutschen Sprache die meisten Bedeutungen trägt, 15 an der Zahl.
> 
> 
> Das wäre dann auch mal ein weites diskutables Feld.
> ...



Einen Füller zu halten und damit zu schreiben. Phantastisch. Den Kugelschreiber da ersetzen - geht fix.


----------



## Jesbi (7. März 2011)

Sugarwarlock schrieb:


> Die Leute hören wegen mangelnder Open-PvP/PvE Events durch zu wenig Spieler wieder auf -> Server gleichen einem privaten WoW Server wo man alleine spielt...



Moin,
hab echt keine Ahnung was Du damit sagen willst.
Dennoch frage ich mich natürlich wo in WoW die großen Open-Events sind, aber egal.


Ich habs schon mal an anderer Stelle in diesem Forum erwähnt, dass ich nach 6 Jahren WoW auf der Suche nach einer Alternative war.
RoM, AION, WAR und LotRo waren es nicht, also bin ich am Samstag spontan in den Elektro-Fachmarkt meines Vertrauens und habe mir Rift gekauft.

Nachdem ich am Samstag 5 verschiedene Seelenkombinationen ein wenig ausprobiert habe, wurde es am Sonntag dann ein Kleriker. Ich bin erst auf Level 15 und die erste Instanz wird spätestens Morgen kommen, aber bisher muss ich sagen hat Rift alles richtig gemacht.
Landschaft und Chars sehen toll aus, es gibt genügend Quests und es fühlt sich einfach gut an.

Da ich auf einem PvE Server spiele kann ich nicht sagen wie es mit open PvP aussieht, besonders nicht auf Level 15. 
Aber was das open PvE angeht, finde ich es toll, wie sich in kürzester Zeit nach der Öffnung eines Rifts, von ganz alleine der Schlachtzug gebildet hat und man gemeinsam kämpft.

Die Server sind im Moment sicher alles andere als leer und wenn Trion jetzt seine Hausaufgaben macht und die Zeit nutzt weitere Inhalte für den Maximal-Level einzufügen wird sich dass sicher auch nicht so schnell ändern.

Ich für meinen Teil freue mich auf einen Monat Rift und wenn es so weiter läuft wie bisher werde ich wohl auch darüber hinaus in Telara bleiben.

mfg


----------

